# Sometimes the signs are there....



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

...telling you to stop while you are ahead...

Oh boy, where to start? I guess at the beginning.

Brother in law is in town on vacation and wants to fish as much as possible. Cool with me cause that is all I do, but being COMPLETELY new to kayaking and salt water fishing its not like just meeting up with your buddies at the beach as I end up doing twice the work. Plus he is no spring chicken, he's actually older then my dad.

Anywho...

After yesterdays success he was ITCHING to get out this morning. I was beat from yesterday and as usual around Casa De JD7.62 I'm that last one in bed getting stuff done and the first one up. I reluctantly set my alarm for 0515. I get everything loaded up and then get him up.

The clouds are looking kind of iffy but radar is clear and the forecast is only a ten percent chance of rain so off we go.

Backing out of the driveway both of my kayaks, an outback and revo fall off the trailer. My outback suffered the most damage as the asphalt pretty much sanded the bow flat in about an inch x inch area.

After a few seconds of WTF we figured that maybe the kayaks were too far forward on the trailer and the spare tire on the back of my jeep hit the revo while turning and pushed them over.

We head on out after getting everything strapped back down. We get on eighty seven and realize I forgot the cigs. We decided to stop at Broxsons, no cigs there. Back to the house we go but I forgot I gave my dad my garage door opener yesterday to use so we are locked out and I have to knock on my bedroom window to wake up my wife, she wasnt too happy about that.

Ok, off again. Everything is going smooth but we could see the rain on the sound going over the bridge. At the four way stop I turn right to go down the beach and it happens again. Both yaks go sliding down 399. :blink:

I am a guy that has a really really long fuse. I was very close to loosing my cool by now. We quickly stack them back up and my BIL holds them up while I slowly drive to the side of the road.

After closer inspection we found that the bracket on one of the bunks had become loose and went from a ninety degree angle to a forty five degree angle which took all of the tension off the ratchet straps allowing the yaks to take a slide down the pavement.

I walk into Tom Thumb hoping they had a tool kit, no luck. Now its POURING down rain, to top if off the top is off the Jeep of course. Then I head to the pier. Darryl hooks me up with a couple channel locks and in the pouring down rain we repair the trailer.

We head back up to the pier after loading everything back up to take shelter from the rain.

The storms were moving west to east and cleared out so we decide with all the work we've already done we press on as it was clear out to the west.

We get to where I launch, storm is to our east and wind is blowing from the west. We unload everything get the yaks ready to go and at this point all we have to do is drag them to the water and start fishing. We notice the storm seems to be getting closer again. Im confused as the wind is still blowing from the WSW and the storms are ENE of us. The thunder seems to be getting louder so we wait it out a few minutes.

Suddenly the wind dies down and a few moments later the green flag on the walk over whirls around and the temperature drops several degrees. Great, and this time the storm is bringing some serious cloud to ground lightning. So, for the third time of the day we put the kayaks back on the trailer thus ending our epic failure of a day.


----------



## romadfishrman (Jan 23, 2009)

what a story!! Sorry for ya and I hope any damage on your yaks are just superficial.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Man that sucks.hope everuthing is alright with your gear.


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

One of those days were everything is going against you.Better luck next time


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

After all of that I hope you guys stopped and got a 12 pack to split.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

I know the feeling. some days you're the windshield and other days you're the bug....


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

tips n tails said:


> After all of that I hope you guys stopped and got a 12 pack to split.


I wished.

The in-laws wanted to go to Destin for lunch and hang out. Labor Day and Destin? No thanks, but alas Im dragged out. Of course EVERY tourist type place that they wanted to eat lunch at was jam packed. I convinced them to settle on Rotollos but they werent happy with that. Luckily the food there is great and they enjoyed it. Now, every one is taking a nap but my five year old so I'm up with her about to pass out on the couch. Blah...


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

man,,,whatta day.....they say 'It Happens in Threes”...good read , thanks for sharing..lol.

on a side note, have you seen/read about these keel guards..do you think that'll fix some?

.I've seen it somehere they sell strips..was thiking putting some of that in the P.A.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*My favorite comment re: fishing.*

It is better to be on the hill wishing you were on the water than being on the water wishing you were on the hill.

I hope the yaks are ok. 

Seems to me I survived several similar days.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

dang I would have rather been working!!

Im a firm beliver that everything happens for a reason. who knows what would have happened if u made it out on time and got stuck im the storm..


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

We made it out there early and had to come back in. We drank a few beers on the beach waiting for the storm to pass. I didnt have much luck out there anyways. Oh well got some exercise in at least.


----------



## jasonh1903 (Aug 6, 2010)

dude... I feel your pain. Woke up early this morning and was on the water at 6:00. Got caught in the middle of a down pour around 7:15. First time I've been rained on in the yak. Nasty morning.


----------



## punkfishking (May 11, 2010)

We have all had those days where you question whether or not missing the sleep was worth it. Couple of days ago I took my 7 year old to the jetties in Destin, after about 8 live shrimp, my son starts yelling at me and I look back and see a huge wave carrying my bucket with the rest of my 4 dozen shrimp and my bubble box away. By the time I got to it I had to dive down to find my bubble box and all the shrimp are free again. So we switch to artificials and after a couple of hours I remembered getting the sunscreen out but not putting it on myself or my son. The wife does not like her kids burned. Not as bad as your day but I think we all can relate. Hope you get to slay em next time.


----------



## steve1029 (Feb 8, 2012)

Wow JD great story just think of the great family memories you have created for your family from out of town. You have a long fuse and that is great must be from all the fish you have slade this year. see you on the water! Steve. (I.E. met you and your dad this spring first parking lot in national seashore.


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Dang! That is a helluva story man. I commend you for your tenacity and sticking with it. Any luck next time will have to be better.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Good lord that all sounded awful. I'm pretty patient myself but I don't know if I could've kept it together


----------

